
Debussy: Trois Chansons de Bilitis - chmaynard
https://corememory.io/trois-chansons.html
======
yesenadam
What a surprise to see this on here! I love these songs so much, more than any
other classical songs. (musician/composer here)

In my 20s I studied/listened/loved/played/sang almost everything Debussy wrote
(including nothing but _Pelleas_ for over a year, that felt like a musical
nand2tetris)..when I found these 3 songs, I didn't bother any more with his
earlier songs; _Bilitis_ seemed on another level.

Some other absolute-favourite classical vocal works: Debussy - _Pelleas et
Melisande_ and _Martyrdom of St Sebastian_ , Rachmaninov - _The Bells_ ,
Strauss - _Four Last Songs_ , Britten - _Billy Budd_.

